# Is MAC, Chanel etc. cheaper in Heathrow?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to London in january and am definitely going to do a lot of shopping. But is it cheaper to buy makeup and fragrances at Heathrow Airport than in the shops in London? I am thinking about MAC makeup and Chanel fragrances in particular.

And does anyone know if you can buy Nars anywhere in Heathrow?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 27, 2009)

MAC is cheaper yes, but I'm not sure about fragrances sorry! I haven't seen NARS there but I haven't been to all the terminals.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_MAC is cheaper yes, but I'm not sure about fragrances sorry! I haven't seen NARS there but I haven't been to all the terminals._

 
Thanks that was very helpfull. Then I will definitely stop by MAC in Heathrow.

Hop someone else can tell me about fragrances


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 27, 2009)

I believe most fragrances have 40% off compared to retail prices. That might not be on all perfumes though.

This website:
http: / / www[DOT]worlddutyfree[DOT]com/fragrances[DOT]html
or google World Duty Free if the link gets deleted will show some of the perfumes sold at the Duty Free in Heathrow so you might be able to find out on there.

Hope that helps


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I believe most fragrances have 40% off compared to retail prices. That might not be on all perfumes though.

This website:
http: / / www[DOT]worlddutyfree[DOT]com/fragrances[DOT]html
or google World Duty Free if the link gets deleted will show some of the perfumes sold at the Duty Free in Heathrow so you might be able to find out on there.

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That was very helpfull! But it seems like they have all Chanel perfumes except Chanel no. 5 Eau de Parfum. Are anyone familiar enough to heathrow to know whether they have that?

EDIT: I found it! They have it and much cheaper than elsewhere. Thank you so much.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2009)

If you are flying with BA, you will arrive/depart at/from Terminal 5, you will see World Duty Free. There's a MAC counter there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're so much cheaper!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_If you are flying with BA, you will arrive/depart at/from Terminal 5, you will see World Duty Free. There's a MAC counter there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're so much cheaper!_

 
We're flying SAS. I think they fly from Terminal 3. On Heathrows website it looks like there's both a MAC store and a World Duty Free?


----------



## anita22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_We're flying SAS. I think they fly from Terminal 3. On Heathrows website it looks like there's both a MAC store and a World Duty Free?_

 
Yes, that's right


----------

